# which turbo is this



## sherazshahid1 (May 21, 2004)

on the front face it says only "nissan motor co " and "13"
on the back it says garrett and "919"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

any markings that actually say what size the compressor and turbine are???


----------



## sherazshahid1 (May 21, 2004)

mm i left the trubo with the manifol maker but i think it was .48???????????????if i can get this info can u identify it ,oh n btw its a big turbo not a small one,


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sherazshahid1 said:


> mm i left the trubo with the manifol maker but i think it was .48???????????????if i can get this info can u identify it ,oh n btw its a big turbo not a small one,


big compared to..?.. does it have compressor flanges, or pipes?.. how many holes is the downpipe?.. 4 bolt square flange? oil/water cooled?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we need the a/r numbers from each housing at least.


----------



## sherazshahid1 (May 21, 2004)

ok ill get the info today ,however its both oil and water cooled as it has both the inlets ,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

both the inlets? wait. Does it have 4 holes in the center section, or just 2?


----------

